# FREE PE REVIEW MATERIAL



## NSEARCH (Jun 27, 2006)

There is some great material on this site.

LINK


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 27, 2006)

Good job. I posted this somewhere back on the first week of this forum, and have no idea where it is now.

BUMP!!


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 5, 2006)

> There is some great material on this site.
> LINK


Well, that's just great. I can see it now....

Can you email me the link to that review stuff?


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 5, 2006)

Can you email me the link to that review stuff?


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 5, 2006)

Can you email me the link to that review stuff?


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 5, 2006)

We can hope the morons stay put on that "other" board, but we can also rest easy that this board is a little more up to date than "the other board"'s dinosaur and can get rid of crap like "the other board"'s infamous reference link of '06.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 7, 2006)

> Can you email me the link to that review stuff?


Sure....... coming right up.

_Along with putting your email addy on every spam list in the country._


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hehehe...I was really bored at work for a while and started copying all the email addresses of the people dumb enough to reply with one of those "me too" type messages. Got a list of 92 idiots in an Excel sheet. Still not sure what to do with it...I can find plenty of places about stopping spam, but I can't seem to find anyplace where you can submit a list of email addy's to add to a spam list.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 7, 2006)

If ya want good Karma,

email it to all of them. Better late than never. It would be interesting to see what kind of responses come back.


----------



## civengPE (Aug 7, 2006)

Jeb,

Don't do it!! I was the first idiot to reply to that thread before the link was posted. I can't stand anymore spam. I already have an inferiority complex about my size judging by the enlargement emails I get. How did they know? :dunno:


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 7, 2006)

They think I need ENLARGEMENT and VIAGRA!!!!!

So don't feel bad.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 8, 2006)

Don't feel bad Sapper, I can't see my own avatar, or yours, or anyones while I'm at work either. Only at home.

I can only see red x's for smilies here at work.


----------

